# Yet another "kindle frozen" thread



## Sett (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi All,
I guess these topics are pretty common around here, but I didn't quite find the answer of my problem in the FAQ and by the search.
So I have Kindle 3 WiFi which got completely frozen on the picture of Mr. Jules Verne without any particular reason. I tried the usual hard reset procedure but this didn't help. I went even further to open the device and remove the battery but this didn't help either. This is my second Kindle device, the first one got the same problem but was still in warranty so Amazon replaced it. This time this is not the case. Is there something else I can do try to fix, flash the firmware or somehow connect to the serial port of the device ?
Looks like I'll have to buy another reader and even that I really like Kindle I think I'll go with another brand this time - this frozen screen problems seems to be quite common with the Kindle. Is that fixed with Kindle 4 ?


----------



## DaveA (Dec 27, 2011)

I think that if you contact Kindle Customer Support and explain your problem that they'll be very willing to help you, and very likely to replace the device.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

It is always worth a call to Kindle CS, even when your device is outside the warranty dates.  1-866-321-8851

Amazon is really good at replacing Kindles or giving good discounts on the purchase of another Kindle when this problem happens.  They want people buying Kindle content (this is where they are really making their money) and they know people wont if they do not have a Kindle device to put the content onto.

However, I'm not sure what they will do for you since you took the Kindle apart before calling them.


----------



## Sett (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you for your replies. I've already sent mail to Amazon maybe I'll call them later but I really doubt they'll do anything. Actually I haven't bought a single book from them, I'm just reading books from other sources on the device, so I don't think they'd award me with another free Kindle. 
Anyway, I already ordered Sony PRST1. I've heard it also have freeze issues but they seem more uncommon than with Kindle. Hopefully I'll have more luck with it.
That's pity as I really like the design of Kindle 3 - the best of all readers for me. I dislike the touch screen function in the e-readers but Kindle 3 appears to be too fragile for me.

Enjoy your readings.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sett said:


> Thank you for your replies. I've already sent mail to Amazon maybe I'll call them later but I really doubt they'll do anything. Actually I haven't bought a single book from them, I'm just reading books from other sources on the device, so I don't think they'd award me with another free Kindle.
> Anyway, I already ordered Sony PRST1. I've heard it also have freeze issues but they seem more uncommon than with Kindle. Hopefully I'll have more luck with it.
> That's pity as I really like the design of Kindle 3 - the best of all readers for me. I dislike the touch screen function in the e-readers but Kindle 3 appears to be too fragile for me.
> 
> Enjoy your readings.


I really don't think that Amazon bases its customer support on how many books you've bought from them--the main thing is that you bought the Kindle, right? I would definitely call them.

And I'm going to move this to our Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting forum....good luck!

Betsy


----------



## Sett (Feb 27, 2012)

The problem is that my Kindle is out of warranty. I called them, they offered me a service option for 65 bucks but I also have to cover the shipping and I am out of US so this whole thing would end up too expensive. I ordered the Sony already anyway, so I didn't accept the offer.  Will keep my old Kindle for spare parts for my girlfriend's Kindle when it'll be out of warranty or maybe try to fix it myself somehow.


----------



## mikede (Mar 8, 2012)

My kindle fire just froze not sure what to do thinking reformatting it/resetting it.


----------

